# BettaFriends Tanks and Fish (pictures!)



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I was going to do this for my sig, but it was too long. I thought after all my effort making this I'd post it here. This is kinda a map of my tanks and fish. More pics may come later. If you have a question about my tanks, fish, or plans, don't hesitate to ask.
_________________
*BettaFriend*

30g Saltwater Tank;
Fish: Phillip, Zanny
Inverts: Shrimp, Dwarf Blue-Leg Hermit Hermit Crab, Turbo Snail, tons of other snails, starfish, polyps, etc.

10g Amazon QT
Fish: Lemon Tetra, Albino Corydoras, Julii Corydoras
Inverts: Lob (the ghost shrimp)

10g Divided Betta/Cichlid Tank:
Fish: Tony, Joel
Inverts: (none)

5g Guppy Tank
Fish: Washington, [unamed], [unamed]
Inverts: (none)

1g Bowl (walmart hasn't stocked tanks:chair
Fish: Spike
Inverts: (none)
__________________

Just click on something red and it will bring up a picture of what you clicked on. Alot of pictures are recient.

Enjoy! Comments and questions welcome!

Your Friend,
BettaFriend


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Your SW need more water (Way too low!) and a light so that it doesn't look yellow. Iy looks pretty haphazard in there. With a light, coraline algae will start to grow and it'll look like a living piece of art!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Your SW need more water (Way too low!) and a light so that it doesn't look yellow. Iy looks pretty haphazard in there. With a light, coraline algae will start to grow and it'll look like a living piece of art!


My saltwater tank _has_ more water, it _doesn't_ look yellow (crystal clear, actually), it _has_ coraline algae, and it _it_ a living piece of art!

That is a really old pic that I kinda hate. It is my only full tank shot. The LS is kinda stired up and I took this pic waiting for it to settle.

Thanks for the suggestions, though!;-)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Then get a light, add more coral, and take a new picture!!!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

That sounds like a good idea. Easier said than done, though. I still have to invest in a $49-60 bulb, though. I still don't have the money (too many other projects lol). Perhaps I will consider it for my birthday in the summer, although I was thinking of an electric violin instead of fish stuff lol.

If I take too much longer I might "accidently" end up with a chocolate starfish that I wont be able to give away (and we all know how reef-safe choc-stars are). lol.

I think I will just forget about the fancy goldfish tank for know, finish my current eco-system (lol), and start working on that bulb. I hope Foster's & Smith wont charge extra for shipping for the bulb, and more yet, I hope my used, untested fixture still works.

Anyway, I might be a reefer before the falls over yet (I mean, a more advanced reefer lol)!


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

The tanks look nice and the animals are cute too.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

